
The Spirit: WebGL experiment with particles - artf
https://github.com/edankwan/The-Spirit
======
lbenes
It's not working for me Firefox. Strange since the flow experiment that it was
based off of works fine. Chrome runs it perfectly. I don't know if it's lack
of market share or Mozilla being too stretched thin chasing Mobile OS / IoT,
but I'm been having more and more issues with FF lately.

For those that liked this demo, the Oryol engine does a nice job with
particles too:
[http://floooh.github.io/oryol/GPUParticles.html](http://floooh.github.io/oryol/GPUParticles.html)

Edit: It may be working for you, but not for me on my HD 2000. Tried again
with nightly and whatever bug was breaking it on my older hardware has been
fixed.

~~~
khedoros
It's working fine for me with Firefox 43.0.4 and Pale Moon 26.0.0 on Windows
7.

------
dharma1
reminds me of the particles with curl noise force Smash used for some great
demos a few years back-

[https://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/a-thoroughly-...](https://directtovideo.wordpress.com/2009/10/06/a-thoroughly-
modern-particle-system/)

~~~
giuliano108
Yeah, that looks too much like blunderbuss by Fairlight.
[http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=53950](http://www.pouet.net/prod.php?which=53950)

------
agnivade
Wow .. just wow.

I am actually interested in 3D. What does it take to get to this level of
expertise to create something like this ? I have just heard of shaders and all
but no idea how to approach it. Any recommendations ?

------
AshleysBrain
Heh, I like how if you zoom in a long way, it turns out it's made of tiny flat
triangles :)

~~~
ominous
The triangles are meant to be [http://www.simppa.fi/blog/the-new-
particle/](http://www.simppa.fi/blog/the-new-particle/)

------
Theodores
No joy on Chrome/Ubuntu/Intel GPU.

------
nickthemagicman
Beautiful. NJ.

